# Sonderzeichen eingeben und kombinieren (z.B. Zirkumflex über zwei Buchstaben)



## cocoon (6. August 2008)

Ich lerne gerade eine weitere Fremdsprache und nutze dafür ein open source Vokabeltrainer/Flashcard Software. Beim eingeben der ausländischen Vokabeln muss ich teilweise Sonderzeichen eingeben, z.B. ein umgedrehtes "c" oder ein umgedrehtes "e", ein Epsilon, ein Zirkumflex-Akzent über einem Buchstaben, ein Akus- oder Gravis-Akzent usw. Dabei treffe ich auf folgende Probleme:

- Das Eingeben mit der Windows-Zeichentabelle ist sehr müssig und zeitintensiv, immer Programm wechseln und Rüberkopieren.
- Ich weiß nicht, wie ich z.B. zwei umgedrehte "c" nebeneinander und ein Zirkumflex-Akzent in der Mitte drüber platzieren kann. Grundsätzlich muss das aber möglich sein, da es die Setzer von meinem Textbuch auch irgendwie geschafft haben.

Weiß jemand für die beiden Punkte eine Lösung? Am schönsten wäre ein zweites Programm, wo ich bestimmte Zeichen oder zusammengesetzte Silben definieren kann und dann per Knopfdrück ins Eingabefeld des anderen Fensters ziehen kann.


----------



## cocoon (6. August 2008)

Konkret benötige ich folgende Buchstaben jeweils mit einem
^ ´ ` und ? darüber:

a, 
e, 
i, 
u, 
o, 
epsilon, 
umgedrehtes e, 
umgredehtes c, 
durchgestrichenenes u.

Wie kann ich das in Windows erreichen? Wie kann ich sowas schnell eingeben? Bislang muss ich mir irgendwelche Internetseiten suchen, die die o.g. Zeichenkombinationen enthalten und dann per Copy & Paste in mein Programm ziehen (d.h. diese Zeichenkombinationen sind in Windows darstellbar).


----------



## darkframe (7. August 2008)

Hi,

ich weiß ja nicht, welche Sprache das ist, aber kannst Du nicht eventuell über Systemsteuerung -> Ländereinstellungen -> Eingabe das Eingabegebietsschema für diese Sprache hinzufügen und bei Bedarf aktivieren?

Wenn das geht, müsstest Du nur noch bei Bedarf dieses Schema aktivieren und natürlich wissen, wie die Tastenbelegung dann ist.


----------



## hela (7. August 2008)

Hallo,
um welche Windows-Version geht es überhaupt? Bei mir gibt unter WinXP-Prof die Windows-Hilfe folgendes zu diesem Thema aus:


> *So verfassen Sie ein Dokument mit mehreren Sprachen*
> Erstellen oder öffnen Sie ein Dokument.
> Klicken Sie im Infobereich auf das Sprachsymbol, das sich unmittelbar neben der Systemzeit befindet, und klicken Sie dann auf die gewünschte Sprache.
> Verfassen Sie das Dokument.
> ...





darkframe hat gesagt.:


> ... Wenn das geht, müsstest Du nur noch bei Bedarf dieses Schema aktivieren und natürlich wissen, wie die Tastenbelegung dann ist.


... und außerdem kannst du unter WinXP auch eine *Bildschirmtastatur* (bei mir zu finden unter: Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Eingabehilfen -> Bildschirmtastatur) installieren, falls sie in deinem Windows noch nicht verfügbar sein sollte.


----------



## cocoon (9. August 2008)

Nein, es geht nicht um die ausländischen Schriftzeichen (die kann ich problemlos eingeben), sondern um eine Transliteration der Wörter, d.h. wie man sie ausspricht, geschrieben in unseren Schriftzeichen. Da andere Sprachen andere Laute und andere Buchstaben/Zeichen verwenden, wird anfangs (wenn man die Zeichen noch nicht beherrscht) eine Transliteration benutzt, um Vokabeln zu lernen (statt ???? lernt man "Cháang", das heisst Elefant). Das Transliterationssystem meiner Sprachschule verwendet bestimmte Zeichen und Symbole, z.B. zwei umgedrehte c (als ein Laut ähnlich einem langgezogenen "oh") und dadrüber ein Symbol, das den Ton angibt, z.B. ^ für steigend-dann-fallend, ´ für hoch oder ` für tief.

Im Beispiel "Cháang" ist eigentlich die gesamte Silbe "aa" ein hoher Ton und nicht nur das erste "a", d.h. das Ton-Symbol für "hoher Ton" müsste besser über beide "aa".

Ich nutze Windows Vista.


----------



## darkframe (10. August 2008)

Hi,

dann fällt mir eigentlich nur noch ein, dass Du für diesen speziellen Fall einen entsprechenden Font suchst. Wenn Du bei Google nach "Font Lautschrift" suchst, findest Du zumindest einige Seiten, die Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen. Als Spracheinstellung ist mir da sonst  nichts bekannt.


----------



## hela (14. August 2008)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> ... Wenn Du bei Google nach "Font Lautschrift" suchst, findest Du ...


... z.B. auf Wikipedia "Hilfe: Lautschrift". Hier sollten eigentlich alle deine Fragen geklärt werden.


----------

